# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tile cutting service in Brisbane?

## Jenniferck

I would really appreciate it if anyone could reccommend me a tile cutting service in Brisbane (inner west)?  I only need two very simple cuts done, but I don't want to try to do it myself or wait around for a tradesperson.  Just looking for somewhere where I can take a couple of tiles and have them cut on the spot. 
Many thanks in advance.....J

----------


## Stan 101

I can't help you with a service, unfortunately. Bunnings do have a tile cutter for sale at the moment for $22 and will do up to a 400mm tile. My tiles for the ensuite were 450mm so I ended up cutting them with a 4 inch diameter diamond cutting disc attached to my circular saw. It was like cutting butter with a hot knife. The diamond blade was $14 from a tile supplier. 
Actually why not take the tiles to the place you bought them with 6 icy cold brown bottles of liquid currency and ask nicely if they could cut along the lines you have drawn in pencil. 
cheers,

----------


## jayctee

Thanks for the advice Stan - excellent. I ignored all the people who said to use a grinder and a diamond blade, and went for the circular saw diamond blade that you recommended. A quick swap and I'm in business. It made more sense to me to cut a flat tile - I used my workbench. As you said - "a knife through butter", or a power saw through pine. I'm in Brisbane (Aus - not California). Cheers, John.

----------

